# Pono Kai and Wyndham Kauai question



## gstepic (May 14, 2011)

Already planning a return trip to Kauai, hoping for better weather. We are planning on first couple of weeks in June. On the trip we just came back from we stayed 8 nights at Pono Kai and 4 at Bali Hai. 

We used VI for PK which means we were in the buildings by the street. For us sound was not a problem as our bedroom seemed very soundproof and faced the inner area, the second bedroom was another matter as there was no air conditioning unit in back bedroom and windows had to be open. Our guests did not complain as it was a free room for them, but I could not blame them if they did,

How hard is it to trade into Pono Kai? I am wondering if I could deposit a week and then trade into Pono Kai for a something with an ocean view or at least farther from road. We could get two one bedroom (we will have guests again) units for next summer, which may be more comfortable as 2nd bedroom had two twin beds. We all loved the location so we would like to go back to Pono Kai.

I am also curious how hard to get Wyndham units in Kauai. I had very limited choice, only Bali Hai, but we only wanted four nights, Sunday through Wednsday. It seems like getting a full week is not that hard. 

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2011)

Hi Gary - I understand that when you use points, you can spend more points for an ocean view - IF available and that's a big if.

The Pahio resorts were a small privately owned system for years before Wyndham bought them out.  Wyndham did not grandfather the original owners into the points system - instead, they wanted us to buy another week directly from Wyndham at full retail to join Wyhdham points.  As far was we were concerned, that was absolutely ridiculous!  No way were we going to buy another week (that we didn't want) for $18,000, just to convert to points!  I think many owners felt the same, although no doubt, many were duped into doing it.

Lately it's been posted that only about 1/3 of the Pahio owners joined Wyndham points, so that means that 2/3's of the units are not available with points.

Note that Pahio also trades in RCI and it was the original trading Co. that owners used.  

You will also find deposits at HTSE.net - to log in as a guest put 9999 in top box, and htse in the bottom box.

Pono Kai and Pahio are also available as rentals directly from owners as reasonable prices - and you will be able to guarantee the view.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2011)

There are 200 weeks available currently at Bali Hai in RCI weeks.  It's easy to get those, and it's also very easy right now to get Lawai Beach in Koloa, Pono Kai, and most any other resort on Kauai you could want, except Kauai Coast at the Beachboy, which is always difficult to find.  

You have great options for RCI weeks.  The trick would be how to get them with your ownership of Wyndham points.  I would buy a cheap trader, or I would buy a Pono Kai 2 bedroom to use every year.  VI points are great, as far as I can tell, but we don't own them ourselves.  Thinking about it for Maui availability at some point.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 16, 2011)

*Getting an ocean front suite at the PK*

by trading is very hard.  The OF buildings are reserved by owners, and either used or rented. Even if one gets deposited to a trade company, the PK will save it for an incoming owner. The location of the 2 bedroom VI units are mostly in the G,H, and J building except the E106 and C105.
The PK units have a king in the master and a queen in the second where the VI units are more Family outfitted with the twins in the second. 
The VI units have a washer/dryer, the PK units don't making the second bath more usable.
The A/C is in the living area and master bedroom, and if you get a corner unit in the 2 stack like D109, the second bedroom seems to be cooler. 
Like you we love this location, and even though we own VI points we use our PK owned units to get those great ocean front suites.

Greg


----------



## slip (May 16, 2011)

*Great Location*

Reading Greg's posts really helped me decide that my wife and I wanted to own at Pono Kai. I also looked into VI but Greg's post really sums it up well and it was important for us to get those views. I now have 2 weeks. I picked them both up on Ebay for a $1. One I paid closing but got a free 2011 week and the other all the closing and the 2011 week were free. 

There is a listing now with 3 days left for a one bedroom with a loft for a $1 with free closing and free 2011 week.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390313884960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Mimi (May 17, 2011)

You won't be sorry. I paid alot more for my two PK weeks on eBay, but I love Kauai.  Our 1br units are managed by Bluegreen and we always get oceanfront. I think the annual fees are reasonable, for Hawaii!


----------



## gstepic (May 17, 2011)

*Kapaa Shore may be an option as well*

We love the Pono Kai location but a forum member friend told me he thinks all Kapaa Shore units are ocean front, some at a 90 degree angle. Kapaa Shore is in our VI invitory so it is another option, and really not a bad location.

Gary


----------



## ronandjoan (May 17, 2011)

Thx for all this info, we'll be at PK Thursday, for 2 nights rented from Greg. .thanks,Greg,so we could stay there until our 2exchange weeks begin Saturday.  We lo be in H202 for the exchanged time,  it looks like it will be looking over the pool,but the 2nd Be? No A/C? My BIL, SIL are coming for an 8 day stay.....I'm concerned about them....

any ideas?


----------



## ronandjoan (May 17, 2011)

Thx for all this info, we'll be at PK Thursday, for 2 nights rented from Greg. .thanks,Greg,so we could stay there until our 2exchange weeks begin Saturday.  We will be in H202 for the exchanged time,  it looks like it will be looking over the pool,but the 2nd Be? No A/C? My BIL, SIL are coming for an 8 day stay.....I'm concerned about them....
we usually give them the master as our guests, but I'd like AC too.

any ideas?


----------



## aliikai2 (May 17, 2011)

*H202?*

Hi Joan, I don't see H202 as either a Pono Kai or Pacific Fantasy unit. The 1st floor and the 3rd floor are back bedroom units where both bedrooms are on the parking lot side of the resort.
How do you know what unit you are getting on an exchange? 

Anyway, 
if it is a back bedroom what we have done is move the queen mattress out into the living area onto the hide a bed,that way everyone has a/c while sleeping. 
Or get one of those air beds, they work well also.

Greg


ronandjoan said:


> Thx for all this info, we'll be at PK Thursday, for 2 nights rented from Greg. .thanks,Greg,so we could stay there until our 2exchange weeks begin Saturday.  We lo be in H202 for the exchanged time,  it looks like it will be looking over the pool,but the 2nd Be? No A/C? My BIL, SIL are coming for an 8 day stay.....I'm concerned about them....
> 
> any ideas?


----------



## rifleman69 (May 18, 2011)

While it's true that all Kapaa Shore units are "oceanview", the complex is in an L shape so some of the units are on a 90 degree angle but still have a view of the ocean further south.  So what you're really looking at is the pool/shuffleboard area with the ocean further down.   It's definitely not a parking lot view, nor looking over many buildings until you can barely spot the ocean.

The VI units at Pono Kai and Kapaa Shore are all pretty good, some of them are closer towards the beach at Pono Kai, but many are away like a previous poster mentioned.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas Greg.

I called the resort to see if our exchanged weeks could be in the same room and said that they did not assign the rooms but  a company called Global Connection did, so I called them and they gave me the room number.



aliikai2 said:


> Hi Joan, I don't see H202 as either a Pono Kai or Pacific Fantasy unit. The 1st floor and the 3rd floor are back bedroom units where both bedrooms are on the parking lot side of the resort.
> How do you know what unit you are getting on an exchange?
> 
> Anyway,
> ...


----------



## gstepic (May 18, 2011)

*Ours were close to the street*

My understanding is no VI units at Pono Kai have ocean views. We are debating about getting a two bedroom or two one bedroom units. Like I mentioned in my original post, the second bedroom at Pono Kai had two twins and no air conditioning.

I am thinking two one bedrooms may be better because we sometimes have to plead with people (hope you all believe we are really pretty normal people! LOL!) to join us on vacation when we go to Hawaii, not many Hawaii lovers in our family or circle of friends. If someone backs out we can always exchange the second unit if we book two one bedrooms. So our big decision will betweem going back to PK or to book at Kapaa Shore. 

This could be the topic of another thread, but my wife and I are debating if it is more fun to vacation with another couple or just go it alone. We just got back from Kauai and had a great time with my sister and her husband, but it did hinder a lot of what we would have done on our own.

And since I am all over the place on this post I might as well thank Greg (can't remember his user name but he has a post in this thread) for recommending Vacation International a few years back. Not the fanciest resort but it has been perfect for our trips to Hawaii.

Gary


----------



## MuranoJo (May 18, 2011)

Gary,

Don't feel like the lone wolf regarding getting people lined up for timeshare trips, and HI is a bit challenging now because of the airfare.  I have two wonderful weeks planned and the previously committed couple is now waffling because of the airfare.  Never mind the accommodations are free.   

It's almost like there should be a sticky about how to effectively host timeshare visitors.  Not too many want to plan that far ahead, many will back out, many have no idea how much work and cost goes into the planning that they don't see.  (And when I invite guests I normally don't go into the details of my background costs--just give them a gloss-over about m/f, exchange fee, etc.)  

In the end, sometimes it can be better on your own.  Maybe you should stick with the 2 bd and reduce your overall m/f for 'potential' guests.  That way you have the space (although not A/C) without the incremental cost.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2011)

*Traveling with Guests*

When I travel with guests, I always plan at least 2 days with just my wife and I.
I tell my guests up front that we have a few days planned and that will give them some time to themselves. 
They always like the idea of some time on their own in paradise.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 18, 2011)

*The VI units at the PK*

Have twins in the second bedroom, the PK units have a queen.
The Kapaa Shores units have no a/c compared to partial a/c at the Pono Kai.
And your welcome, VI is a great choice for Hawaii, not fancy but always clean and comfortable.

As for the VI units at the PK,
Pono Kai 1bd D305 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 1bd E104 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/33
Pono Kai 1bd E207 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 1bd F106 ALL WEEKS
Pono Kai 1bd F108 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 1bd G105 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/19
Pono Kai 1bd H104 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/18
Pono Kai 1bd H105 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/22
Pono Kai 1bd H106 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/18
Pono Kai 1bd H108 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/18
Pono Kai 1bd H207 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/19
Pono Kai 1bd H208 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 1bd J102 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/33
Pono Kai 1bd J103 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 1bd J104 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 1bd J301 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 2bd C108 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 2bd F103 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 2bd G207 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 2bd J106 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 2bd EZ E101 ALL WEEKS until 06/30/24
Pono Kai 2bd EZ G101

So the ocean front buildings are A-D with some ocean views in E,F, so as you can see there are some ocean front/view VI suites.  

Greg



gstepic said:


> My understanding is no VI units at Pono Kai have ocean views. We are debating about getting a two bedroom or two one bedroom units. Like I mentioned in my original post, the second bedroom at Pono Kai had two twins and no air conditioning.
> 
> I am thinking two one bedrooms may be better because we sometimes have to plead with people (hope you all believe we are really pretty normal people! LOL!) to join us on vacation when we go to Hawaii, not many Hawaii lovers in our family or circle of friends. If someone backs out we can always exchange the second unit if we book two one bedrooms. So our big decision will betweem going back to PK or to book at Kapaa Shore.
> 
> ...


----------



## aliikai2 (May 18, 2011)

*Global Connections?*

Where did you get these exchanges Joan? IIRC, GC uses non HOA ( privately owned) units so you have no idea how they are equipped, if they have a/c, etc.
Greg



ronandjoan said:


> Thanks for the ideas Greg.
> 
> I called the resort to see if our exchanged weeks could be in the same room and said that they did not assign the rooms but  a company called Global Connection did, so I called them and they gave me the room number.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 19, 2011)

aliikai2 said:


> Where did you get these exchanges Joan? IIRC, GC uses non HOA ( privately owned) units so you have no idea how they are equipped, if they have a/c, etc.
> Greg



Greg,

I realized I should have mentioned where I got these units - from Platinum Interchange.  They have a lot of Pono Kai units.

So it will be very interesting to see how it will be furninshed!
JOAN


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

*Platinum Interchange*

I noticed a lot of PK units on there yesterday. I'm curious of what type of room
 you get also.  Please post it when you get time.

Thanks


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

*Ebay*

I see someone did bid on the unit I posted in message 5.
I hope a TUGGER gets it. It's a great deal.:whoopie:  I hope deals like that
are still around when I need another week or two, in about 5 years. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MuranoJo (May 19, 2011)

slip said:


> I see someone did bid on the unit I posted in message 5.
> I hope a TUGGER gets it. It's a great deal.:whoopie:  I hope deals like that
> are still around when I need another week or two, in about 5 years.
> 
> ...



I don't understand what the unit C304 is...I don't see that # on the map and C building is not ocean front.  (Unit C304, Week 02)


----------



## slip (May 20, 2011)

*C304*

C304 is an oceanfront loft unit on the 3rd floor. It's deeded week 2. 
The units and weeks float. The Loft unit is nice for extra guests.
Are you sure you have a Pono Kai map? The attached link is to the map at Pono Kai's website.


http://www.ponokai-resort.com/resortmap.html


----------



## ronandjoan (May 24, 2011)

slip said:


> I noticed a lot of PK units on there yesterday. I'm curious of what type of room
> you get also.  Please post it when you get time.
> 
> Thanks



Here are photos of the 2 rooms we have had at PK - 
both the 1 BD VI unit we had for 2 days until our Platinum Interchange exchange came through, which is a 2 Bd, booked, apparently from Global Connections. 

Another person had 2 weeks from PI and one was a VI week and one was a GC week, so we she had to move.  Both our reservations were in building H and both very nicely decorated.  She said her GC unit was in building J and had very old furntirue - I'll have her look at ours and compare.  Also, since her units were from 2 different managment grouos, she had to move and we are in the same room for the 2 weeks.  I am going to write to PI and find out where they get their rooms.
Meanwhile, here are the photos
http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=6464781009/a=22435551_22435551/

BTW - we have an ocean peek-a-boo view from the balcony - very nice, since we can also see the mountain and the pool.

I'm happy


----------



## slip (May 24, 2011)

*Thanks for the update Joan!!*

Great photos!! I'd be happy with that trade. 
Thanks for taking the time to reply. Enjoy some shaved ice
and the rest of your time at Pono Kai.
Let us know about your plans on the island, if you can.
That way maybe I can pretend I'm on the islands.:rofl:


----------



## MuranoJo (May 24, 2011)

slip said:


> C304 is an oceanfront loft unit on the 3rd floor. It's deeded week 2.
> The units and weeks float. The Loft unit is nice for extra guests.
> Are you sure you have a Pono Kai map? The attached link is to the map at Pono Kai's website.
> 
> ...



Slip, you're right, I had the wrong resort map.     Thanks.


----------



## slip (May 24, 2011)

That one did sell for $305.00. A great deal with free closing and 2011 usage.
I noticed a few selling that are leaseholds expiring in 2044. I never seen those listed before at PK?


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 25, 2011)

slip said:


> That one did sell for $305.00. A great deal with free closing and 2011 usage.
> I noticed a few selling that are leaseholds expiring in 2044. I never seen those listed before at PK?



I inquired about that and the folks at PK said it's no longer leasehold, it's now deeded property.

Marty


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2011)

aliikai2 said:


> Hi Joan, I don't see H202 as either a Pono Kai or Pacific Fantasy unit. The 1st floor and the 3rd floor are back bedroom units where both bedrooms are on the parking lot side of the resort.
> How do you know what unit you are getting on an exchange?
> 
> Anyway,
> ...



We're doing great with the 2 bd in building H. Both bedrooms are in the back, but are not on the road so road noise is not an issue (just roosters and cats).  We kept the Master and used the AC at first, but it was still humid, and even coming into the unit,there was a AC smell. We started just using the open windows,  open balcony door and ceiling fans which are in every room!......it is COOLER without the AC, even in the living room. It's windy enough to keep the air flowing!


----------

